# Dancing and sex appeal/chemistry



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has found a relation between the chemistry on the dance floor and the overall sexual chemistry between two people? Or is it just me?

:scratchhead:
Just a curious question, rarely asked this question in RL


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah it's like they're on heat lol
Made it a habit to keep the distance between my wife and I very close back when we were still together, guys kept trying to budge in to dance with her whenever I'm wasn't there... fkers

In the past I also had a bad habit of judging a woman's potential in the bedroom by how she matches my rhythm and moves too... it's probably a bad thing come to think of it... or not


----------



## Cre8ify (Feb 1, 2012)

If I'm dancing I'm lucky.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

^ Or drunk?


----------



## Lovinghusband32 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've never noticed the correlation between the two. However a woman that can dance is very sexy to me. It can be learned. My wife went to a sexy dance class. When she surprised me with what she learned, we had the best love making session of our relationship!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

What is this dance floor you speak of?


----------



## hernadorico (Dec 14, 2012)

No doubt the way a woman is moving on the dance floor is affective at sending us signals.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I dance with guys a lot and it's about the dance which is nice, it's a connection and sometimes it can be sexual, but in general, not specific, just a chemistry on the dance floor.
I know them well enough to know that off the dance floor it wouldn't be all that great, i.e. in bed. But I have been dancing for quite a while. It does take some time to realize that you can connect with people dancing for the sake of dancing but it's a human thing, not a couple thing, different. I don't even know if the guy I'm dating can dance, I know he can fence though.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Dancing is 'moving rythmically, sometimes with a partner' - which shares a LOT of description with sex, really.

Dancing shows a lot of cues about age, health, etc, and we're all wired to home in on that, instinctively.

(My wife and I had some basic dance training - makes a difference... )


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Just curious if anyone has found a relation between the chemistry on the dance floor and the overall sexual chemistry between two people? Or is it just me?
> 
> :scratchhead:
> Just a curious question, rarely asked this question in RL


Where I feel this is with dancing like ball room, jitter bug, etc... the kind of dance where a man leads.

I've found that when there is chemistry in this kind of dancing its definately there in the bedroom. Oh yea.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

:yay:

YES! Now I can have peace in that I am NOT insane!!!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My mom told me about that....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh yeah I always found it curious how the lady who has always been the best in bed for me, has also been a great dance partner for me heh. There also has never been a night where we danced and then had no sex, it's almost foreplay - depending on the dance of course lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Heh yeah I always found it curious how the lady who has always been the best in bed for me, has also been a great dance partner for me heh. There also has never been a night where we danced and then had no sex, it's almost foreplay - depending on the dance of course lol


I agree with that. 

I grew up in a family that dances. Some of my family are professional dances (not of the erotic type). So for me it was a huge thing. Made mistake of marrying a man who does not dance. Should have never done that.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I would have thought most men know how to dance, like, everyone goes out clubbing at least a few times during their young adulthood yes?

Now I have another condition to add for my future son-in-law! Can you dance? No? Dance classes imperative prior to marrying my daughter 

Of course one can't generalise too much as there's bound to be exceptions but still... hehe still going to terrorise my daughter's future boyfriends lol


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> I would have thought most men know how to dance, like, everyone goes out clubbing at least a few times during their young adulthood yes?
> 
> Now I have another condition to add for my future son-in-law! Can you dance? No? Dance classes imperative prior to marrying my daughter
> 
> Of course one can't generalise too much as there's bound to be exceptions but still... hehe still going to terrorise my daughter's future boyfriends lol


LOL 

I used to have a long questionair.. or application. I told my step-daughter that any guy who wanted to date her had to fill it out and submit it to her dad and me and be interviewed before we'd let her date them.

she believed us for a while and was moritifed


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lol!

For me though I'm serious (sort of  )! I swear I'm going to be like hitch: Hitch Dance lesson - YouTube
Albert: *dances*
Hitch: "Get out!"

lol
I always found that scene interesting, like I'm all for expressing yourself, but with a partner, just like in sex, it takes two 

Hell it's so similar... it's shocking


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

RandomDude said:


> Lol!
> 
> For me though I'm serious (sort of  )! I swear I'm going to be like hitch: Hitch Dance lesson - YouTube
> Albert: *dances*
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

OK, raising daughter tip....

Many young girls are rebelious and will bring home the school bad guy just for the fun of shocking mom and dad. And the more her parents object to this guy.. the more she will want to be with them. 

Rebellion and Romeo/Juliet syndrome. The kind of drama young girls loooove. Yes young girls love drama. 

My step daughter did this with several bad boys. But they never lasted very long. I noticed her digging in her heals and showing rebellious allegiance to I objected to the guy. So I adopted a different stagagy.

I embraced the bad boys. Acted like I loved him, when the kid came over spent all kinds of time talking him, inviting him to dinner. When I did this she’d drop the guy. What’s the fun of bring home a bad boy that your mom things is the best thing since sliced bread?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> Many young girls are rebelious and will bring home the school bad guy just for the fun of shocking mom and dad. And the more her parents object to this guy.. the more she will want to be with them


Then she had better remind him to bring a change of underwear and pants when he arrives at my doorstep 

Yeah I'm worried about that, besides that's what my wife did with me even though we were young adults at that time. To this day, I'm still the bad guy - with her mum at least. lol

But my wife tamed me I guess, she has contributed her share of what made me grow up into a man.



> Rebellion and Romeo/Juliet syndrome. The kind of drama young girls loooove. Yes young girls love drama.
> 
> My step daughter did this with several bad boys. But they never lasted very long. I noticed her digging in her heals and showing rebellious allegiance to I objected to the guy. So I adopted a different stagagy.
> 
> I embraced the bad boys. Acted like I loved him, when the kid came over spent all kinds of time talking him, inviting him to dinner. When I did this she’d drop the guy. What’s the fun of bring home a bad boy that your mom things is the best thing since sliced bread?


Oh I'll embrace them alright, just like Robert De Nire in the movie 
Oh I'll treat him like family alright!

... hehe lol


----------

